
SpaceX Stats - patopop007
http://spacexstats.com/
======
jaggederest
That javascript slideshow style is really un-user-friendly, especially with
largely static content. It's not enhancing anything more than simply
assembling the whole thing into a single page with normal scrolling.

~~~
joshuapants
Even worse than simply changing the way it normally scrolls, it hijacks some
gestures on OSX, so instead of being able to do a two finger sweep to get back
to HN, I had to try a few times just to discover it was advancing the slides
and not due to user error, then go to the back button.

~~~
madeofpalk
My favourite part is how scrolling loops around - scrolling past the bottom
takes you back to the top

------
rst
At least one stat shown is already out of date; the quickest turnaround so far
was 19 days, from launch 15 (DSCOVER) to launch 16 (two comsats). They will
improve on this if they get the TurkmenAlem launch off today.

Agreed with others on the funky scrolling, btw: violating user expectations
about how common UI actions ought to work is a bug in your site, not a
feature.

~~~
lukealization
Dev here. Quickest turnaround was actually 14 days last year, but yep, that
needs fixing.

Scrolling will be removed in next release.

------
Gravityloss
More stats here for context, also in perhaps a better format:
[http://www.spacelaunchreport.com/log2014.html#rate](http://www.spacelaunchreport.com/log2014.html#rate)

------
Mizza
This is cool! It'd be cool to have a .json version of this page as well to see
what other people could do with it! Stats are better with context - if you
could do the same thing with NASA/ULA/China/India/ESA/etc it'd be even more
illustrative.

Also, +1 for getting rid of the scroll-assist. Kind of annoying.

Slightly off topic: does anybody know if they're going to try controlled
recovery of today's launch vehicle?

~~~
lukealization
Dev here. Will remove scroll assist in next release :). API, allowing you to
pull raw data planned.

No landing today, too heavy and going too far.

~~~
jacquesm
When you report stats you normally also report losses, not just wins, that may
be something to add.

~~~
lukealization
And what losses have SpaceX had with Falcon 9 exactly?

~~~
jacquesm
Secondary payload, the orbcomm satellite.

~~~
cryptoz
[I'm not the dev] That's an incredibly small nit to pick, I don't really think
SpaceXStats needs to go so far into the details there. Specifically, and
especially because the decision to cut off OG2 was NASA's decision, not
SpaceX's. While the initial SpaceX Falcon 9 engine failure led to the decision
being made, the F9 could technically have delivered the payload to the desired
orbit for Orbcomm.

I think it's more fair to call that a bureaucracy failure than a SpaceX
failure.

Edit: Woah, okay, maybe I'm wrong. [Unable to reply below (no button)]

~~~
jacquesm
I don't agree with that at all. If you're providing statistics you should show
both the good and the bad. What the reason for the failure was is ultimately
technical, the decision to call it off was a bureaucratic one but spelled out
quite explicitly prior to launch. _If_ the rocket had worked flawlessly the
loss would have been prevented.

I'm very much a fan of SpaceX but I dislike ignoring failure to paint a more
positive picture than reality. The site has sections on 'number of people on
Mars'. Stats are stats, both good ones and bad ones. SpaceX has an
_incredible_ record to date including that one loss so why be afraid to show
it?

Anyway, it appears this is not really a stats site but more of a tribute, the
'countless hours' section shows that pretty clearly so feel free to ignore my
comments.

------
icc97
@lukealization: I like the site, I didn't even have problems with the
scrolling, but your RSS link is broken and my email to contact@spacexstats.com
bounced:

    
    
      Final-Recipient: rfc822;contact@spacexstats.com
      Action: failed
      Status: 5.7.1
      Diagnostic-Code: smtp;550 5.7.1 Relaying denied

------
lutorm
The number of dragon missions of 6 is incorrect, there has so far been 6 CRS
flights plus 2 demo flights.

"Vehicles landed" of 0 isn't technically correct. There have been several
grasshopper and F9R-dev landings.

The "quickest turnaround" also says -62 days for me...

------
CapitalistCartr
I get to see the Website for a brief second, then, "You need Javascript
enabled to view this website. Try again... " even though it displays at first.

Nonsense.

~~~
lukealization
Dev here. Good luck creating a countdown site without JS (and no, meta-refresh
doesn't count).

~~~
smokinn
The non-js version has "As of [page load time]" and static numbers.

The JS version first removes the "As of" and updates the numbers dynamically.

------
riffraff
nice idea and looks pretty, but I hate the weird scroll hijacking.

~~~
vinay427
Yes, it's rather awkward on non-discrete scrolling systems like trackpads and
trackpoints.

------
npunt
This site isn't the only scrolljacking offender, even NYTimes has a subtle
accelerate/decelerate that is counterproductive and annoying.

Is there a greasemonkey script or the like that can disable scrolljacking? I
recognize that means it'll probably break layout for many cases, but at least
to avoid some (like NYTimes).

------
mpweiher
This is very cool.

+1 on making it as static as possible, updated manually with a refresh and an
optional small JS to update a figure inline.

What I don't quite understand is the number of launches:

When I have it set to "total", the large counter says 22, but the text says
"As of August 2014, SpaceX has launched 17 rockets (all from its sole rocket
family".

Is the big number more current than the text? These should probably agree, or
maybe a text explaining why they are different.

When set to Falcon 9, the large counter is at 17, the text says "To date, it
has launched on 11 occasions". So here there's no specific date, and the
difference between the numbers is 6, whereas for the total it is 5. Looks odd.

------
quackware
Cool stats and description. One issue, in "Merlin 1D Inflight Operating Time"
the paragraph text is cut off and I'm unable to scroll to see the rest of it.

------
suanmeiguo
Can anyone tell me what web framework is used to create a website like this?
I've seen many websites in this "scrolling" style, and I want to create one
myself!

~~~
Retra
Please don't!

------
manigandham
Nice site and stats. Horrible UX with that scrolling...

------
usaphp
I think there should be a width limit on text content, it's incredibly hard to
read text on a big monitor.

------
roneesh
Another example of great design married to great content almost totally marred
by scroll hijacking.

------
butwhy
Good luck keeping your domain name.

------
lordnacho
Are there astronauts in training?

~~~
jacquesm
yes:

[http://www.americaspace.com/?p=16783](http://www.americaspace.com/?p=16783)

------
lixman
Looks pretty, clean design

------
codeonfire
It's easy to count hours worked, so it's not countless. It's also not a
positive. Did space shuttle workers work unlimited hours?

~~~
lukealization
Dev here. Stop taking such a literal interpretation. Unless you're being
purposefully dense, it's obvious that it's meant to be a figurative statistic
to represent the hard work that's gone into building SpaceX. Many workers who
I know work their asses off there.

~~~
teamonkey
Right, but I would have preferred an attempt to estimate the stat. Isn't that
what this page is all about?

~~~
jacquesm
Number of employees over time * number of workdays they made * 8 would be a
reasonable estimate.

